# First lathe, South Bend 10k



## Mandmj (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello all, thought I'd drop a post about my recently acquired 10k.  This is my first foray into machining, but have been working with wood and with tools most of my life.  I found the lathe on craigslist from a local machinery dealer.  I wasn't sure about it's condition given how dirty it was in the pics, but after many months of looking at high priced worn out scrap, I called him back and he sent me some videos of the machine cutting, etc.  Initially I had thought the machine overpriced, but after looking for several months, I decided it really wasn't for where I live (Oklahoma).  I picked it up on Memorial Day weekend.  

It was filthy, but in otherwise decent shape as far as I could tell (but then again, I'm new to this, so what do I know).   Therefore I decided I'd starting cleaning and taking things apart to see how they were.  I diagnosed a loose leadscrew in the gear box in short order and the wicks were in unknown condition.  Once I waded in, it became a full mechanical teardown, but I didn't want to spend the time on a respray just yet.  

All components were disassembled, cleaned with scrubbing and mineral spirits, and then lubed with the appropriate oil, and new wicks, etc applied.  Managed to get one taper pin stuck which took a day and a half to remove, but other than that it went fairly smoothly.  Overall things were in excellent condition, and all the guards on the machine were not the fiberglass I was expecting, but cast aluminum.  The leadscrew gear had some damage from being loose (nut had worked loose) and the leadscrew collar had excessive play, which I used some 3/4" round shims from amazon to fix.  The countershaft had a lot of wear, but is functional, and will someday get fixed.  The ways are hardened (appears to be about a 1982-1983 machine from Korea) so the wear was on the underside of the saddle, but the central 1/3 of the saddle has the scrapings still visible.  The cross slide and compound have their scrapings still visible too.  The leadscrew, halfnut and apron show no appreciable wear.  Almost no backlash in the compound (couple thou or so), and about 0.010 backlash in the cross slide.  The spindle had less the 0.0005 runout as well once I finished reshimming, etc.  Overall I was very pleased with the condition of the machine once I got it cleaned and reassembled.  

The lathe came with a 1/2hp baldor motor, but I found a 3/4hp  Boston Gear/Century DC shunt motor in my later father's garage, as well as a couple of minarik controllers.  I ended up having to put new bearings in the motor, but other than that it bolted right up to the countershaft assembly.  I'm in the process of getting the needed parts for dynamic braking and hopefully reverse as well. 

The lathe came with several dozen HSS and brazed carbide bits in various sizes.  It has a FIMS #2 tool post and a few holders (more desperately needed if you know anyone looking to get rid of some), an actual Jacobs chuck in the tail stock and a "Sea Horse" 3 jaw chuck.  I've been told this was Kitagawa's value line at some point, which makes sense as the chuck is very well made and internally appeared new when I cleaned it.  

Finally I mounted it on a new stand as the craftsman bench was woefully inadequate.  What I have is better, but not yet great. I will probably attach it to the wall and the floor as well.  I've got it high enough that my father's Kennedy rolling tool chest now sits underneath the bench.


----------



## silverhawk (Aug 5, 2018)

Mandmj said:


> The lathe came with several dozen HSS and brazed carbide bits in various sizes. It has a FIMS #2 tool post and a few holders (more desperately needed if you know anyone looking to get rid of some), an actual Jacobs chuck in the tail stock and a "Sea Horse" 3 jaw chuck.
> 
> Finally I mounted it on a new stand as the craftsman bench was woefully inadequate. What I have is better, but not yet great. I will probably attach it to the wall and the floor as well. I've got it high enough that my father's Kennedy rolling tool chest now sits underneath the bench.



Looks beautiful! Do you know if your tool holder will match up to the AXA style holders? Might be cheap to grab some cheap Chinese indexable insert tools from eBay, and some holders if they match up.

If not, it might not be a bad idea to get into those for a $100 kit that includes 5 (4 usable) holders in addition to the post. Then some simple tools, and you are in business.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice! I like your Seahorse too! Good score


----------



## Janderso (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice job.
The ways look great!
It cleaned up well.


----------



## Mandmj (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks all.  I did take the tool post to a local tool store and none of the axa/bxa/etc dovetails were the same unfortunately.  I think the FIMS 3 shares a dovetail w/ BXA but not the #2 I have.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome to the fold and to south bend as well. That cleaned up great! I dont know if I would even bother painting it the way it looks now!


----------

